# Coding Edge article



## codecrazy (Jan 25, 2010)

In the Sept 08 coding edge there is a very good article on ROS.  I tried emailing the author but the email must have changed.  Anyway, in the article it states that ROS can be reviewed from a previous encounter and then documented reviewed ROS from date xx/xx/xx and it can be counted.  My docs are want it in writting kinda guys and I can't find it on CMS or in the CPT.
Can anyone ( Belinda help) give me a heads up as to were this is documented?  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2010)

look in the 95 or 97 guidelines themselves.  It is in there.


----------



## codecrazy (Jan 25, 2010)

*97 where?*

I found it in '95 but not in '97, do you know where it is in '97?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2010)

In mine it is identical to the 95 in the same place and all.  Use what you have in the 95 because the only difference between the 2 is the examination component.


----------



## LLovett (Jan 25, 2010)

!DG: A ROS and/or a PFSH obtained during an earlier encounter does not
need to be re-recorded if there is evidence that the physician reviewed
and updated the previous information. This may occur when a
physician updates his or her own record or in an institutional setting or
group practice where many physicians use a common record. The
review and update may be documented by:
• describing any new ROS and/or PFSH information or noting
there has been no change in the information; and
• noting the date and location of the earlier ROS and/or PFSH.

This is on page 6 of the 97 guidelines.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## codecrazy (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the help, it is appreciated.


----------

